# أقل الأحوال



## makala

ما معنى "أقل الأحوال"؟

فكنت إذا سمعت بشيء من هذا لاسيما في مواقف المتعصبين ومجامع الجاحدين, تكلمت بما بلغت إليه قدرتي, وأقل الأحوال أن أقول استدل هذا بكذا, وفلان المخالف بكذا,ودليل فلان أرجح لكذا, فما زال أسرى التقليد يستنكرون ذلك ويستعظمونه لعدم الفهم به


----------



## makala

أنا فهمته. يعنى في قليل من الأحوال استدل بكلام آخرين


----------



## Sun-Shine

أعتقد أن المعنى : أقل شيء أفعله
أي أنه يتحدث بما يعرفه ويستفيض بالشرح وبعض الأحيان يكتفي أن يقول(أقل الأحوال) استدل هذا بكذا دون الإطالة


----------

